
12 Productivity Tools Every Entrepreneur Should Be Using - mwarcholinski
http://brainhub.eu/blog/2016/01/20/12-productivity-tools-every-entrepreneur-should-be-using/
======
meganmatt
I think these are some good tips. In thinking bigger picture, I'd recommend
reading 'Essentialism'. The idea that 'Anything not a Hell Yes is a No.' has
changed my life. I just stopped doing all these things I was ambivalent about.

